# Network configuration problem



## mortecai4 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been trying to get my network set up, and after doing some googling, I found that I had to use ndisgen() to convert the Windows .inf and .sys files into usable FreeBSD drivers.  I went through the entire process, but when I do `kldload` on ndis, if_ndis, anddrive_sys.ko it gives me a Can't load ndis: File exists error.  When I use `dmesg` and `ifconfig`, the nothing about 'NDIS' is listed there.


----------



## youngunix (Aug 19, 2014)

Please tell us about:

FreeBSD (8, 9, or 10)
Laptop, Desktop, or ARM hardware
Wired or wirless connection
Steps you might have taken to try and setup the connection


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2014)

The error just indicates that the modules are already present.  If the driver works, the interface should appear in the `ifconfig` output.

However, the NDIS driver compatibility modules have probably not received a lot of work lately, and a native driver is preferred.  Back up a step and identify the wireless chipset you have.  Is it listed in the output of `pciconf -lv`?


----------



## mortecai4 (Aug 20, 2014)

FreeBSD 10
wired ethernet connection
desktop with windows 8 on ssd and freebsd10 on hdd

steps to follow...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2014)

What brand and type of network card?


----------



## youngunix (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know if you have done so or not, but did you add (e.g., DRIVER_SYS.ko) to /boot/modules and (e.g., DRIVER_SYS_load="YES") to /boot/loader.conf that's to load the module at boot time. Next, if you are using DHCP, then your /etc/rc.conf should have (e.g., ifconfig_ndis0="DHCP").
Desktop motherboards usually have either an intel NIC (if it is intel based) or realtek (if it is AMD), so from your favorite terminal run the following:
`# bsdinstall netconfig`


----------

